

Why Emacs is great - SLIME repl for developing in-browser javascript - jlongster
https://github.com/ivan4th/swank-js

======
emef
This is the kind of reason I switched from vi/vim for code editing. There is
so much available power and flexibility in emacs, and it really makes things
fun.

~~~
aidenn0
Would a SLIME-like frontend for vim have kept you on vim, or is it the
extensibility of EMACS in general that caused you to switch?

~~~
nimms
I switched from VIM to emacs. While a lot of the nice things in emacs can
eventually be backported into vim, I think the extensibility and apples
all/most of the way down approach of emacs is superior. Even after using it
for 6 years, I'm continually astounded by the things people do with it.

I've just discovered pabbrev-mode for js and ruby editing. It's off the hook.

Also once you've coded with a repl in an inferior shell buffer, you won't know
how you ever did without it

~~~
silentbicycle
While the extensibility of Emacs _could_ be ported to vi, it isn't fitting
with the culture/design. The best summary I've heard is that vi is an editor,
Emacs is an _environment_. (I prefer vi as an editor, but use Emacs. Go
figure.)

pabbrev rocks! The fact that you can just add that sort of functionality to
Emacs is telling.

~~~
nimms
yeah, I think a lot of the frustration with the emacs editing experience comes
down to its standard keybindings. While on a level they do make sense, there's
far too much cruft and history in them. Having to type multiple keystrokes to
do things like save files, switch buffers, split windows etc is pretty poor in
this day and age. I used to use vimpulse until I discovered ergo-emacs. It
provides a really good set of alt keybindings for the most common emacs
commands. Makes using emacs so much nicer

------
bretthoerner
Related: <https://github.com/3b/slime-proxy>

------
sjs
This and js2-mode make Emacs a ridiculously good JS editor.

~~~
mccutchen
The last time I tried js2-mode, its indentation rules really drove me crazy.
So now I use espresso-mode (which reliably indents the way I expect it to) to
write my JS and turn on js2-mode to have it lint my JS.

Do you know if that has changed, or if maybe I'm missing some easy .emacs
magic to make it work?

~~~
johnbender
[https://github.com/mitchellh/dotfiles/blob/master/emacs.d/mo...](https://github.com/mitchellh/dotfiles/blob/master/emacs.d/modes.el)

You can steal the hooks at the bottom of the file to use the indentation of
espresso mode. This was driving me insane too.

Thanks to mitchellh for publishing his dotfile :D

~~~
mccutchen
This looks like it's exactly what I was looking for. Many, many thanks to you.

